# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εξημέρωση Κακαρίκι - Εκπαίδευση

## tliotis

Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα!
Όπως γνωρίζουν οι φίλοι από εδώ , 1/10/2012 αγόρασα 1 κακαρίκι!
Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έρχεται στα κάγκελα και φωνάζει και πιάνεται και ανοίγει τα φτερά του ( σα να θέλει ξεμουδιάσει η να παίξει ).
29/10/2012 σήμερα λοιπόν το πρωί έκανε το ίδιο πράγμα, οπότε λέω άρχισε να συνηθίζει την παρουσία μου και ήρθε η ώρα για την πρώτη "επαφή".

Πήρα 1 χούφτα σπόρους άνοιξα την πόρτα και αργά αργά έβαλα τη χούφτα πάνω στη κεντρική χοντρή πατήθρα.
Το κακαρίκι ούτε τρόμαξε ούτε χτυπήθηκε απλά έμεινε για λίγο παγωμένο στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Μετά απο 5-6 λεπτά ( και είχα μουδιάσει ) άρχισε να κάνει ακροβατικά στο κλουβί να κρεμιέται και να "ζαχαρώνει" τους σπόρους! Έκανε 1 γύρα, ερχόταν 1 πόντο κάθε φορά και ποιο κοντά! 
Μη τα πολυλογώ, μετά από 25 λεπτά περίπου, εκεί που *ήμουν έτοιμος να τα παρατήσω* , τσουπ ήρθε στη πατήθρα και με δισταγμό τσιμπάει 1 σποράκι.Έφαγε 3-4 σποράκια και έφυγε συνέχισε τα ακροβατικά! ( δεν έβαλα κεχρί, ήταν ηλιόσποροι )
Έβγαλα το χέρι αργά αργά και μετά πήγε στις ταίστρες και έφαγε!

Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες του φόρουμ...
αυτό είναι λογικά *θετικό* βήμα σωστά? Μετά από *πόσο καιρό* να ξαναπροσφέρω τροφή με το χέρι?
Το κακαρίκι κάθετε στην πλευρά που είμαι εγώ και κάνει φωνούλες σαν "ουί ουί" κάπως έτσι!
Να τονίσω ότι το χέρι μου *δε* το ακούμπησε καθόλου μα καθόλου και φαίνεται λογικό !

----------


## lagreco69

Τριανταφυλλε τα κακαρικια ειναι πολυ ημερα απο την φυση τους!! ελπιζω να εχεις κρατησει καραντινα Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά διαβασε αυτον τον οδηγο, ισχυει και για κακαρικια Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας.

----------


## tliotis

Δημήτρη έχω διαβάσει τα άρθρα και βάση αυτών κινούμαι, απλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί με κακαρίκι οπότε είπα να βάζω εδώ τα βήματα ώστε να υπάρχουν και μερικές πληροφορίες ( αν και αρχάριος με παπαγάλους )

----------


## sarpijk

Χρειαζεται μικρα βηματα. Αρχικα αρχισε να του δινεις σπορακια μεσα απο τα καγκελα. Ισως το χερι να το φοβιζει οπως ειναι λογικο.  Εμενα το κοκατιλ δε καθοταν στο χερι οσο το χα μεσα στο κλουβι.  Οταν το εβγαλα και βρεθηκε εξω απο το κλουβι, σαστισε λιγο με την αλλαγη και με αφησε να το χαιδεψω. Πιστευω πως ολα θα πανε καλα αρκει να μη βιαζεσαι κια να κανεις ηρεμες κινησεις οταν εισαι διπλα το πουλι.

----------


## excess

Δεν ειχα ποτε κακαρικι αλλα απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια με κοκατιλ και lovebirds θα σου προτεινα τα εξης:

οταν πρωτο φερνεις ενα καινουριο κατοικιδιο σπιτι σου η ακομα και οταν του αλαζεις θεση στο κλουβι ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν το πειραζεις για 3-4 μερες, το αφηνεις να συνιθησει τον καινουριο χωρο του αλιως μπορει να στρεσαριστει.
αφου λοιπον συνηθισει τον χωρο του (θα το καταλαβεις και μονος σου απο την ευκολια κινησεων, την ελειψη φοβου σε ηχους και κινησεις και το τραγουδισμα) δοκιμασε να του δωσεις λιγο μιλλετ απο μακρυα αλλα ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΣΤΡΑΣ!

για σενα μπορει το κλουβι του να ειναι απλα ενα κλουβι ενω για τον παπαγαλο ειναι το σπιτι του. εκει τρωει, εκει κοιμαται, εκει παιζει και εκει κανει την αναγκη του, αρα πρεπει να μην νιωθει καμια απειλη οταν το πλησιαζεις ωστε να μην συνδιασει την παρουσια σου με κατι ασχημο.

εμενα σε καθε παπαγαλο μου επερνε 1 μερα μονο με το μιλλετ απο την μερια της ταιστρας και το βραδι οταν πλησιαζα ερχοταν απο μονος του να παρει λιχουδια.
το αφηνεις να κοιμηθει το βραδι και το επομενο πρωι κανε το ιδιο με σπορακια απο το χερι σου. οταν παλι νιωθει τελιως ανετα με την παρουσια του χεριου σου και εχει πλεον συνδιασει το χερι σου με λιχουδια μπορεις να βαλεις το χερι σου μες το κλουβι οπως εκανες για 25 λεπτα και θα δεις οτι δεν θα χρειαστει να περιμενεις πανω απο 5λεπτο! αφου συνιθησει και ετσι προσπαθησε να το δυσκολευεις ωστε να χρειαστει να ανεβει στο χερι σου για να παρει την λιχουδια.

Μετα ερχεται η στιγμη της βολτας εκτος κλουβιου.. πολλοι κανουν το λαθος να βγαλουν το πουλι εξω απο το κλουβι πριν ανεβει στο χερι και αυτο εχει καταστροφικα αποτελεσματα στη σχεση παπαγαλου-ιδιοκτητη γιατι τα πτηνα μπορει να συνιθηζουν την παρουσια σου και να σε εμπιστευοντε καποια στιγμη αλλα δεν ειναι ανθρωποι... πρεπει να ξερει οτι σε εχει αναγκη! τουλαχιστον στην αρχη! εφοσον λοιπον ανεβαινει στο χερι σου μπορει να βγαινει βολτα, ετσι συνδιαζει παλι το χερι σου με κατι καινουριο και ωραιο! + οτι μπορεις να το βαλεις πισω στο σπιτι του οταν χρειαστει.

καθε ειδος παπαγαλου ειναι διαφορετικο και καθε χαρακτηρας πτηνου ειναι ακομα πιο διαφορετικος, δεν λεω οτι ο τροπος που βολευει εμενα ειναι ο μονος αλλα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια στα δικα μου λειτουργησε!

ελπιζω να βοηθησα εστω και λιγο.

----------


## tliotis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο το πρωί αυτό που είπες και θα ποστάρω ότι προκύψει!
Κατατοπιστικότατος ήσουν

----------


## geog87

Τριανταφυλλε ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα προοδου!!!συνεχισε ετσι λιγο λιγο καθε μερα και θα εχεις πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα!!!το βγαζεις καθολου εκτος κλουβιου το κακαρινκι σου???να κανει καμια πτηση να ξεμουδιασει...να γυμναστει...τι διατροφη ακολουθεις???αυγοτροφη του δινεις?????

----------


## tliotis

Το κακαρικι δεν εχω καταφερει να το πιασω στα χερια μου και δεν ρισκάρω να το βγαλω εκτος κλουβιου γιατι ακόμα το εχω 29 ημερες και ειναι καινουριο στο σπιτι ακομα.Διαβασα οτι πρεπει να μαθει καλα το κλουβι σαν το σπιτι του για να μη λερώνει τόσο στο σπίτι και σκέφτομαι ότι καλό θα ηταν να το πιασω πρωτα στα χερια μου και μετα να βγει εκτος κλουβιου!Ακόμα δε το εχω ακουμπήσει να φανταστείς , το έχω σχεδόν 1 μήνα!

----------


## geog87

το κλουβι σου ανοιγει απο πανω????

----------


## tliotis

το κλουβί μου ναι ανοίγει και είναι κάπως έτσι

----------


## tliotis

χωρίς τη βάση με τα ροδάκια , σαν τύπο κλουβιού εννοώ

----------


## geog87

δεν καταλαβα...δεν βγαζεις φωτο να καταλαβω καλυτερα!!!αυγοτροφη δινεις???ετοιμη η φτιαχνεις καποια εσυ???

----------


## tliotis

Αυγοτροφή δε δίνω αλλά δίνω αυγό και δε το ακουμπάει καθόλου

----------


## geog87

δοκιμασε πανω στο αυγο να βαλεις σπορακια..ωστε να τον κανεις να δοκιμασει!!!πολυ κακως δεν δινεις αυγοτροφη!!!!!

----------


## tliotis

θα του δώσω αυγοτροφή να δω εαν την τρώει!Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!
Θα παω να πάρω έτοιμη για παπαγάλους σφραγισμένη και όχι χύμα για να είναι σίγουρα καθαρή!

----------


## Peny654

έχω και εγώ κακαρίκι εδω και 3 μήνες περίπου! όταν είχε συνηθίσει πλέον να έρχεται και να πέρνει τροφή από το χέρι μου, μετά έβαλα το χέρι μου από την πόρτα μέχρι το κλαδί και επάνω είχα ηλιοσπορους σε σειρα. Αυτό ανέβηκε επάνω στο χέρι μου και περπατούσε  :Jumping0011:   Τώρα πλέον έχει συνηθίσει και κάθε φορά που βάζω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί για να αλλάξω το νερό του ανεβαίνει επάνω μου

----------


## tliotis

Το βγάζεις εκτός κλουβιού η όχι ακόμα ?

----------


## Peny654

το έβγαλα μία φορά απόγευμα. Έκανε σαν τρελό, δεν με πλησίαζε καθόλου και φοβήθηκα μη χτυπήσει γιατί μερικές φορές έπεφτε πάνω σε τοίχο και μετά έπεφτε κάτω  :Icon Rolleyes:  έχω μέρες να το βγάλω τώρα και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει. Μένω σε μικρό χώρο εδώ στην Πάτρα..

----------


## tliotis

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει από όσα διαβάζω είναι πως πρώτα πρέπει να ανέβει στο χέρι σου και μετά να το βγάλεις έξω, τα γράφει και στην αρχή ο φίλος βήμα βήμα αν διαβάσεις απο την αρχή το ποστ

----------


## tliotis

Αυγοτροφή αγόρασα εχθές και την έβαλα και την τσάκισε!
Σε τι συχνότητα να του βάζω ?

----------


## geog87

καθε μερα θα βαζεις φρεσκια και θα πετας την παλια!!!αλλα δες αυτα...
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )**Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*παρε αποφαση και δοκιμασε να φτιαξεις μια δικη σου αυγοτροφη και θα με θυμηθεις!!!!μεγαλη διαφορα!!!!!

----------

